
Washing Hands in Cold Water Works as Well as Hot Against Germs - azhenley
https://time.com/4800412/wash-hands-cold-water/
======
simonblack
Of course it does. It's just more comfortable for humans to use heated water.
Physical removal of bacteria by fluid flow does not depend on temperature.

Alternatively, if you boil your hands for at least three minutes it most
likely _would_ be slightly more effective.

